
A Job Posting in JSON - aliasaria
http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/a796b8fa8919ea18603ffcefa19d7317/?d=1&source=site_home
======
acangiano

      {
         "job": 
        {
             "title": "Developer - Intermediate",
             "standardlinesyoualwaysseeinjobpostings": 
            {
                 "dynamic_fast_paced_environment": true,
                 "seeking_enthusiastic_motivated_individuals" : true,
                 "equal_opportunity_employer" : true 
            },
             "whatweseek": 
            {
                 "skillzneeded": 
                [
                     "HTML/CSS 3+years",
                     "Javascript 3+years",
                     "OO language,
                     C# or Java 2+years",
                     "JQUERY ~1yrs",
                     "thorough command of English,
                     ability to explain and understand complex systems using a whiteboard and vocal cords" 
                ],
                 "skillzappreciated": 
                [
                     "Experience with online ERP/CRM tools",
                     "PHP",
                     "Understanding basic ERP and CRM workflow (book-keeping,
                     Invoicing,
                     Payments,
                     Prospecting,
                     Pitching,
                     etc). (not mandatory,
                     but greatly appreciated)" 
                ],
                 "personalattributes" : 
                [
                     "problem solver",
                     "a collaborator,
                     can work well with others to solve problems",
                     "juggler of tasks,
                     can prioritize",
                     "this may sound crazy,
                     but we really need someone with brains who can think on their feet" 
                ]
    
            },
             "whatweneedyoufor": 
            [
                 "Netsuite & Salesforce Customizations/Scripting,
                 don't worry,
                 we'll teach you.",
                 "work with our consultants to come up with solutions for our clients,
                 it'll be fast and furious,
                 but you get to see your efforts in action really quickly",
                 "to be of value to our clients,
                 so this company can keep growing as fast as we have been" 
            ],
             "perks?": 
            [
                 "we're a mac shop,
                 so we'll get you one",
                 "it's a growing company,
                 getting bigger and bigger clients each month,
                 as the company grows,
                 so will you",
                 "we're all <35,
                 no big corporate lifers here (you know what I'm talking about)",
                 "you'll be working with geeks,
                 we write freakin' job postings in JSON!!!!",
                 "we're a pretty tight group of 9 people,
                 if we ask you to join it's because we believe you can make us better,
                 and we want to share in our success",
                 "salary is competitive,
                 if we want you in our team,
                 we'll offer above market rates for what we believe your current skillset should earn. then we'll train you,
                 throw problems at you,
                 and if you swim you'll earn bonuses and pay rises commensurate to how much value you bring to the team" 
            ],
             "whoarewe": 
            {
                 "companyname": "Trajectory Inc.",
                 "url": "http: //www.trajectoryinc.com",
                 "whatwedo" : "we provide consultancy services to clients who use cloud-based ERP & CRM systems. we're also moving into software products",
                 "funded" : "yes by our clients,
                 they mean the food on our tables,
                 and the clothes on our back",
                 "successful" : "is 100% growth year-on-year successful? we're planning on 2010 to be our watershed year",
                 "yearsinbusiness" : 4,
                 "location" : "Downtown Toronto,
                 King East (cnr King E and Jarvis)" 
            },
             "thisjobisnot": 
            [
                 "sales",
                 "for wimps",
                 "for client-phobes,
                 we solve real world problems encountered by real people,
                 we just happen to solve those problems using code",
                 "coffee snobs,
                 we drink timmy's and second cup and are proud of it,
                 although someone bought in 'german chocolate cake' flavoured coffee and refuses to admit it" 
            ]
             ,
             "bringyourown": 
            [
                 "kickass music and headset" 
            ]
             
        },
         "interested?": 
        {
             "algorithm" : "Block TEA (xxtea implementation)",
             "password" : "trajectory",
             "plaintext": "7CfFmp7/EglgYiR64L7O4j4JSwMjhqcBgNklq48qc7YkQL86vts/Y0EIyxq080nWyHv8XGqMa3EqKCb+J+QvJVb4BTe3Nk/U8nRu+8HYWFWusrdcW6+kt0llTp0mP9fKetltr3jLESUFgYxg",
             "notes": "JOpImt6dztgPlkK9ya9qa+jPMb+nHucRC5OWAj97bTJkqeqVRZR+y4UlzTM4uUEG0Wa2BkTbfUIlonlQKkHRJs6to2RuYGIsLsjXY8UuKo1oWebkf62wS4i5RKfAEJXEFJSPxA3d9niqVzh2pOwjhQ==" 
        }
    }

~~~
jeff18
plaintext: Send an email to jobs@trajectoryinc.com, attach your resume, have
in the subject line "READY WHEN YOU ARE"

notes: during the interview, we will ask you to complete an assignment in a
technology you will not have seen before

~~~
Eliezer
That's mean. It was a fair test, why spoil it?

~~~
NathanKP
Somebody could have solved it fairly easy with all the data they supplied.
Most, however, aren't going to want to waste their time doing so, unless of
course they really want the job.

Personally I am thankful that Jeff decoded it for us who could do so but are
too busy to do so. I'm curious but I don't have the time to decode it myself.

I'm sure that given the parameters: algorithm name, password, and results, it
is a fairly trivial puzzle to break, just time consuming.

~~~
zackattack
faster to decode it by typing google "tea javascript decode" than to type your
message

~~~
codexon
Found this through Google. The message is correct.

<http://www.movable-type.co.uk/scripts/tea-block.html>

------
brown9-2
_no big corporate lifers here (you know what I'm talking about)_

actually I don't understand what they are talking about .. ?

~~~
wgj
> "we're all <35, no big corporate lifers here (you know what I'm talking
> about)"

I don't know about Canada, but this age-related way of segmenting people can
cause you some problems in the US.

~~~
tptacek
It should cause you problems everywhere, because it means you're a bunch of
douches.

------
anovaskulk
Kickass skillz, yeah. I just puked a little in my mouth.

~~~
icey
They only want to employ people with great skillz. You know, like nunchuck
skillz, bow-hunting skillz, computer hacking skillz...

~~~
lupin_sansei
"Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills."

priceless!

------
Semiapies
Odd to label the ciphertext the "plaintext".

------
holdenk
This reminds me of a company in Ottawa that posted a job offer in the TXT
records for their domain. Admittedly that company shortly later on went
bankrupt in a billing dispute with Bell Canada, but still pretty cool.

------
jbr
Just curious, does anyone actually _like_ when employers get cute with job
postings? It seems like a move of desperation to me, most of the time. Does it
actually say "developer friendly" to others?

~~~
spicyj
Regardless of how it comes off on prospective employees, it seems to be a good
marketing scheme, seeing as this post has escalated to the top of the front
page here on HN.

------
nym
<http://jsonformat.com/> is my friend.

~~~
KevBurnsJr
<http://jsonlint.com> is better

------
thesnark
Wow this is possibly the worst job posting I have ever read.

------
petercooper
Similar but in Ruby: <http://bit.ly/ShopItToMeRubyInside>

~~~
cpach
Please try to avoid URL shorteners when posting links.

------
zaphar
I find this cool. But I'm not in the market so it's little more than
entertaining to me.

~~~
diN0bot
i don't find this cool. it is not elegant, it is certainly not a useful
structuring of the data: eg, the quantitative elements were a list of strings
when some of them could have been a list of "experience_in_years".

yuck data. that's my response. sounds like code monkey to me not proud-of-my-
code-and-product job.

~~~
adatta02
agreed. what's up with the "z"s also? "skillzneeded" really?

~~~
tortilla
All the kool kidz are doing it.

------
jmtame
i'm a bigger fan of code puzzles. i had no interest in a job at weebly, but i
completed theirs anyway. why not do that?

------
KevBurnsJr
Canucks only.

------
GrandMasterBirt
I just used aptana to auto format it.

also JQUERY is incorrectly capitalized, they are not cool, just want to seem
like it. BOOOO!

